# Heat press on 96% rayon, 5% spandex?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

I had a customer bring me a shirt to apply a design to.... the fabric content is 96% rayon, 5% spandex.... makes me chuckle, since that's more than 100%.... 

Anyway, can any of you experts tell me if it's possible to heat press on this blend? If so, what sort of time and temp settings should I use? I'd rather return the shirt undamaged, than melt it and make a mess!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## ChemicaUS (Dec 13, 2013)

Barb,

Our product manager, Michael Wade, says, "Yes, you can!"

The trick is to use a cloth or something of the sort instead of a Teflon sheet. You can even take an old t-shirt and cut it in half. Make sure to completely cover the garment to protect it. Press at 280 degrees Fahrenheit for 30 seconds with medium to firm pressure. I use this all the time when pressing on polypropylene bags which melt if use a Teflon sheet.

I hope that helps.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Chemica US! I will give that a try! Love learning these tips and tricks!


----------



## 1Koolaid5 (May 13, 2011)

Yea it's possible depending on the material you using, that will determine time, and temperature.


----------



## iChris (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes it's possible at 130c for 20 secs. I do this but always use the Teflon sheet. Just in case. A good safe guard also stops the ,shine, that you sometimes get with rayon


----------

